# Help! (Does anyone have Dr Smurto's TTL recipe?)



## Giddo (20/1/13)

Hi all,

I've been waiting to have a crack at the Dr's Landlord recipe since a few days after the site upgrade (when the recipe DB went AWOL).

I've waited patiently, but my Wyeast pack is getting older by the day (strange that) so I was wondering whether anyone can help me out and post it up if you have it available offline?


Not sure whether there are any variations of it (only read it once to get the list of ingredients), but I will be BIAB about 40 litres.


Thanks in advance.

giddo


----------



## bradsbrew (20/1/13)

DrSmurto said:


> Styrian Goldings are available here - Link. I would highly recommend not subbing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dicko (20/1/13)

Here is one I used a little while ago from Dr S


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

```
Recipe: Timothy Taylor Landlord - design
```


```
Brewer: Geoff Dickinson
```


```
Asst Brewer:
```


```
Style: English Best Bitter
```


```
TYPE: All Grain
```


```
Taste: (30.0)
```


```
Recipe Specifications
```


```
--------------------------
```


```
Boil Size: 39.12 l
```


```
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
```


```
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
```


```
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
```


```
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
```


```
Estimated Color: 13.4 EBC
```


```
Estimated IBU: 28.4 IBUs
```


```
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
```


```
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.7 %
```


```
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
```


```
4.42 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         7        97.1 %
```


```
0.13 kg               Caraaroma (256.1 EBC)                    Grain         8        2.9 %
```


```
43.79 g               Fuggles [4.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           9        21.6 IBUs
```


```
35.90 g               Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop           10       6.8 IBUs
```


```
0.49 g                Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 mins)               Fining        11       -
```


```
1.21 g                Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)          Other         12       -
```


```
23.00 g               Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Aroma Steep  Hop           13       0.0 IBUs
```


```
0.7 pkg               West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469)        Yeast         14       -
```



```
Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
```


```
Total Grain Weight: 4.55 kg
```


```
----------------------------
```


```
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time
```


```
Saccharification  Add 11.87 l of water at 73.1 C          66.7 C        60 min
```


```
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min              75.6 C        10 min
```


```
Sparge: Fly sparge with 32.31 l water at 75.6 C
```


```
Notes:
```


```
------
```



```
Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
```
The Dr does change things slightly from time to time but most versions are pretty good from what I can believe.


----------



## Giddo (20/1/13)

Great thanks Brad. Lifesaver.

(and Dr Smurto of course!!)


----------



## Giddo (20/1/13)

And thanks Dicko!

Argh, didn't plan on having to make a decision!!


----------



## dicko (20/1/13)

Hi Giddo

Go with what is available to you. The recipe i posted is one of his earlier versions but it is a fine drop 

Cheers


----------



## stux (21/1/13)

Try it with TF golden promise


----------

